# Gerbil has bulging eyes



## Enchanted_Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello all, I was hoping you could help me. I have had quite a few gerbils over the years and not come across this yet. My white gerbil Bob seems so have quite bulging eyes. They don't look prolapsed and there is nothing coming out of them. He is 3.5 years old and lives with another gerbil. They lost their brother about 4 months ago. He looks a little bit thinner than normal but nothing drastic. It was just strange that both myself and my fiance noticed it on the same day. 

Any ideas?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Take him to the vet if it seems like a change in his appearance.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree, if his eyes never used to be like that I'd get him checked up - just to make sure there isn't an underlying problem. I have two males gerbils - Nutty & Nibbler.


----------

